# Problems receiving taxrefund 2017



## Kimikim (Jul 11, 2018)

Hello all, i am glad that in found this forum since i cannot reach anybody from the financas by any reason


I did my IRS 2017 and the online Portal informed me that the financas had sent a Cheque with the reembolsos 2017 eventhough i gave my IBAN of my Bankaccount online. Unfortunatly i havent received the cheque since i moved to another appartment. Does anyone knows what will happen the cheque will be unused? Can i tell the financas my IBAN of my portuguese bankaccount so they can transfer the reembolsos to it?

Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

See articles 21 to 24 of this document.

Presumably your bank details have not been confirmed or a bank transfer would have been used. You can check your declared IBAN and status at the bottom of the page here and amend it if necessary.

Dare I suggest that it might be a good idea to update your address while you're there?


----------



## Kimikim (Jul 11, 2018)

Oh wooow thank you so much richardhenschel....i add my IBAN now and hope they will transfer the money automatically. Do you know this by any chance?
Well, i got back to Germany so there won't be ny problems in the future 🙂


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

If you were resident in Portugal and now have left, you will have to notify AT of that change.


----------



## Kimikim (Jul 11, 2018)

Yes you are right and will do so. Thank you for yout reminder!


----------



## Kimikim (Jul 11, 2018)

By the way do you know how i am able to inform AT? Do i need to show up in person or can i tell them via the portal as well?


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

If you can go in person you will be able to ask all these questions, to ensure that you have dealt with everything.

If you can't, you could try asking here.

It's not clear to me if you're changing addresses within Portugal (which is easy) or changing addresses outside Portugal (which is relatively easy) or changing from one to the other (which is inevitably more complex).


----------

